# what plants do black moors eat



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i have 300 gallon tank tank and i wants to put 1 goldfish in it black moors to be in fact and i have a big amazon sword that costed me like ten bucks. oh and i has some anarchic in the tank will the black moor eat it or should i move the plants to another tank


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

Goldfish in general will absolutely eat plants as well as about anything else 
which in my opinion is not a bad thing, other than they also tend to like to also dig them up, but that aside. 

Black Moors, are just anonther breed of goldfish that has been selectively bred for their appearance, but seem to have a real issue when trying to compete for food with other faster cousins. So i would stick to just one breed in a tank maybe.

As for eating all your plants, the best bet is to buy only fast growing, greenery, and let them have at it, its a natural food source, and you will wind up with happier healthier fishes.

Good choices are, water sprite, anacharis, anubias, duckweed, and yes..Amazon Sword  even though $10 for goldfish food does sound kinda steep *r2


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh i did a typo i dont have a 300 gallon tank i have a 30 gallon tank and yes it would be the only one in the tank


----------

